# Benchmade Folding Knife



## Billy02 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi all, i found this benchmade knife at an incredible price, i have been suggested by someone to get benchmade, but all i could see was high prices, finally got a good deal, can you all kindly suggest if its worth the buy or if anyone owns one? Buy Benchmade Mini-Auto Stryker Automatic Knife Online at Lowest Price


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 3, 2018)

I own several Benchmades, and my most common choice for daily carry is the regular Auto-Stryker. Benchmade is a little pricey, but they're well worth it.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 3, 2018)

Benchmade is a excellent brand. I prefer fixed blades but have several benchmade folders. Had a couple that required returning for concerns. They were taken care of in a timely manner at no charge.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 4, 2018)

Benchmade makes great knives.


----------

